# NCE Power Cab macro porblem



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm in the process of setting up macros to control turnouts with my power cab. My setup is using a NCE switch 8 Mk2 decoder with Tortoise switch machines. To program the macros I input the macro number then the accessory address, then select the turnout position. I do this for each turnout I want to control in a particular macro. It all works as it should as I then press the macro button on the Power Cab, enter the macro number, press enter & the corresponding turnouts switch positions.
Here's the problem: It only works the one time I press the macro button & enter. If I try it a second time-nothing. I can go back & review my macro setup for the corresponding macro number & it's as should be. I try it again & nothing.
I did do a "reset system" to factory defaults for the Power Cab & tried again but get the same results. 
I'll call NCE tech. support but thought I'd first see if anyone here has had this problem or suggestions..........and thanks.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I use a digitrax system and it has a routes feature which looks the same as the nce macro feature. I tried a similar approach that you did and got the same results as you with a digitrax switch/signal controller card. The program would run successfully 1 time and no more unless the system was completely powered down and then it would run 1 time only again. I couldn't make it work the way I wanted so I went to computer software to run things and it is far better and way more capable.


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

JerryH said:


> I use a digitrax system and it has a routes feature which looks the same as the nce macro feature. I tried a similar approach that you did and got the same results as you with a digitrax switch/signal controller card. The program would run successfully 1 time and no more unless the system was completely powered down and then it would run 1 time only again. I couldn't make it work the way I wanted so I went to computer software to run things and it is far better and way more capable.[/QU
> 
> Hi Jerry. I powered up & it did work-1 time. I also just recently installed JMRI & went into " Edit Macros" where I installed my turnout addresses then to "Send Macros" where I was able to send a command to switch the turnouts- 1 time only. I'm just starting to get a hold on JMRI so there's a lot of research ahead of me.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I tried JMRI for automation and didn't like it so I went with TrainController to run the layout. I still use JMRI for decoder programming only though. If you intend to automate, you ought to look my thread over to see how involved it is.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

JerryH said:


> I tried JMRI for automation and didn't like it so I went with TrainController to run the layout. I still use JMRI for decoder programming only though. If you intend to automate, you ought to look my thread over to see how involved it is.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852


Great progress on your layout, thanks for the info. 
I installed JMRI to mainly help with speed matching but will use it for setting consist & decoder programming also. I still like to throw turnouts using pushbuttons, hence the control panels(see photos). It just bugs me when I can't solve a problem like macros, I'll call NCE tech. service for that.
When I started research for this layout I never intended to automate with a computer but now I see the benefits it can produce as far as speed matching & decoder programming go. I doubt if I'll ever use most of the features it has to offer. I look at JMRI as a tool to help with setup, not for automation & it's cheap, only money I've spent is for the NCE USB interface & USB cable.
The attached photos show some of the bench work & the engine terminal/rail yard. You also can see the 2 control panels that operate the turnouts.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice. It bugged me too when I couldn't solve the same thing. Seemed like it should work.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I use Digitrax DS64 stationary decoders to run my switch machines and they can be set up run routes thru a yard maze. I use it all the time and it works fine, programmed it once and its been solid since. That said, if you have JMRI connected all the time then routes are much easier to implement in JMRI. Since I rarely connect up JMRI I'm happy with the DS64's ability to program routes.


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

The Switch 8 Mk2 decoders can be connected to the track bus line or to dc power. I have them connected to the track bus which means that if I get a short they shut down & power back up when the short is corrected. I'll be buying dc power supplies to isolate them from the track bus line. 
Also, my NCE Power Cab is a version 1.65 which I'm going to upgrade to a v1.65B. Not sure these changes will resolve this problem but it can't hurt to try. 
One other note: My layout/command station is protected by a PSX circuit breaker.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You can sort thru your collection of wall warts to find one that supplies 12 DC (check it with a multimeter to make sure its 12v). If you have a lots of accessories running off 12v you could just get a 12v power supply from someone like Jameco, or use an old computer power supply.


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

Well then, I did solve the macro problem using the NCE power cab. All thanks to Matt at NCE tech. service. My original post stated that I could setup the macros, for turnouts using the NCE Switch8 Mk2 decoder, & it worked fine- 1 time only. In order to change back the turnouts to there original position you need to enter a second macro number in the reverse order as macro number 1. So lets say that macro number 1 has 5 addresses that are set to, in order, R, R, N, N, R. You then need to set macro number 2 to the opposite which would be N, N, R, R, N.
To make the change you press "macro" "number 1" "enter". THEN "macro" "number 2" "enter" to change back.
I can't find anywhere in the Power Cab manual that tells me how to do this, just how to setup the initial macros. You can link macros together but I cannot change them back in forth using this method.

Upon further observation& tinkering..............I discovered that to change back to a previous macro you only need to add another macro or you could also say another route. I now have 3 "routes" setup & it works perfectly every time. Live & learn.


----------

